# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Tv quick and Tv choice awards

## baileya

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/05092005/344/...best-soap.html

Corrie gets best soap! Best soap actor shane richie im a bit surprised at that and Tracy ann oberman didnt get soap actress!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

does anyone know who won best drama? Tracy ann wasnt nominated in these awards as the nominations for these occured back in aprill sometime! Shes nominated for a few in the NTAS which are in october!

----------


## baileya

Oh thanks but shane richie best actor   :Searchme:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ino lol maybe last year but not now! I hope tb has won best drama!!

----------


## xCharliex

Heres some photos of last nights show

----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## xCharliex



----------


## RealityGap

Thanks for posting these - is it just me or are some of thoose dresses awful?

----------


## xCharliex

> Thanks for posting these - is it just me or are some of thoose dresses awful?


Your welcome, sorry for the many pix of Patsy Kensit lol i love her!! Yeah some dresses are awful

----------


## baileya

THE WINNERS


BEST DAYTIME SHOW


Paul O'Grady Show ITV


BEST LIFESTYLE SHOW


Antiques Roadshow BBC1


BEST SOAP NEWCOMER


Lacey Turner (EastEnders) BBC1


BEST FACTUAL


Jamie's School Dinners C4


BEST ENTERTAINMENT


Strictly Come Dancing BBC1


BEST NEW DRAMA


Desperate Housewives C4


BEST REALITY TV SHOW


I'm A Celebrity ITV


BEST COMEDY


Vicar Of Dibley BBC1


BEST SOAP ACTRESS


Emma Atkins (Emmerdale) ITV


BEST SOAP ACTOR


Shane Ritchie (EastEnders) BBC1


BEST LOVED DRAMA


Footballers' Wives ITV


BEST ACTRESS


Julie Walters


(Ahead Of The Class) ITV


BEST ACTOR


Christopher Ecclestone


(Dr Who) BBC1


BEST SOAP STORYLINE


Emmerdale for Charity's


ruined wedding and her


revenge on Sadie ITV


BEST SOAP


Coronation Street ITV

----------


## angelblue

I am glad lacey won she deserves  :Cheer:   it but i am not sure about best actor for EE i am sure their were better candidates   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> I am glad lacey won she deserves   it but i am not sure about best actor for EE i am sure their were better candidates


i agree, lacey deserved to won, shane didnt imo

----------


## di marco

> is it just me or are some of thoose dresses awful?


i know! i was looking through the pics thinking some of these dresses are disgusting!

----------


## Jemma

I'm really pleased Emmerdale got 2 awards!  :Cheer:  Paul O'Grady deserved his as well, can't wait for his show to come back next week! I agree about the dresses some are just  :Sick:  ! And won't Makosi, Carig and Anthiny ever go away..? I'm getting sick of the sight of them now!!

----------


## xCharliex

Patsy Kensit and Tina Hobley look fab!!! Im sooo biased, so does Debra Stephenson and Tracy-Ann, Calum Best looks yummy as well hehe

----------


## hannah-mj

> Patsy Kensit and Tina Hobley look fab!!!


Hehe ya like them a bit dont ya lol?! they do look nice tho  :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

> Hehe ya like them a bit dont ya lol?! they do look nice tho


#

Yeah! their my favs!

----------


## CrazyLea

> Patsy Kensit and Tina Hobley look fab!!! Im sooo biased, so does Debra Stephenson and Tracy-Ann, Calum Best looks yummy as well hehe


sarah manners and leanne wilson look great too. i didnt see debra stephanson but the others you mentioned looked great

----------


## xCharliex

> sarah manners and leanne wilson look great too. i didnt see debra stephanson but the others you mentioned looked great


Debs is wearing an orangy dress, ive posted a pic on here somewhere. Leanne is so pretty! I think she can pull any kind of dress off

Emma Atkins looks awful though!

----------


## CrazyLea

is emma atkins the brown haired one... cause i dont know who that one is. and oh yeah debra does look good

----------


## xCharliex

> 


This is Emma Atkins aka Charity

----------


## xStephaniex

does anyone know if the mags are still out ??

----------


## samantha nixon

what mag do you mean and they all look great

----------


## CrazyLea

i think that emma girls dress is really horrible lol (personally)

----------


## Gabby

Thank for posting some of the photos  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

kl these r well gd

----------


## Flozza

Kool these are amazing thanks where did u get them

----------


## xCharliex

> Kool these are amazing thanks where did u get them


Just off one of the photographer sites

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yay welldone lacey

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Thanks for the pictures!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good pics

----------


## Flozza

yea thanx they're brill

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

